# Too lean?



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Are there any clues I could look for that would tell me my motor is running too lean? Other than looking at the spark plugs?
Thanks!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Install an EGT somehow 

But you will need a baseline... when temp rises You will know you are lean ....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's a 2 stroke, by the time you figure out that you've been running lean
the damage is usually already done. Engine has been running hot 
not properly lubricated and components are already starting to fail.

Doesn't take long at 5200 rpm... :-[


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I run an EGT and CHT on my ROTAX s

You have to really watch ... I HATE Dead Stick Landings !!!

There are setups that have settable Alarms ...

Dave


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Had a little linkage issue (if you call falling completely off an issue! ). So I wound up just starting from zero and resetting the idle speed jet. I am sure it fine. Just got a little paranoid (again).


----------

